# New AW Car Pics



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The local hobby shop got some in and I picked up four of them ($12 each), 3 T-Jets and 1 X-Traction. Here are some pics and some comments:









This orange Corvette looks terrific and runs really strong. Nice trim work around the side vents and great detail to the taillights, gas cap, etc. Die-cast quality tampo-work. Also, the front tires are meatier than a standard T-Jet tire but thankfully they got rid of that God-awful batch of chassis with the rear tires mounted up front.









This is a detail shot of the new front tires. Also notice the mounting post is wider now like a die-cast car, instead of just the slim post. Wonder why this was done? It's like that on the Camaros I bought too so it is not just a 'vette body thing.









Speaking of Camaros, here they are. They look great but both are spotty runners. I have not had a chance to tinker yet but I think the blue one will be ok with some tweaking. The white one has a gear mesh issue I think because it has a stop-go kind of way of running down the straightaways. The bodies are fabulous, however.

More in a minute.

'doba


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

OK, here is the X-Traction I bought:









The only way to describe how fast this car is is by saying it is Holy $___ fast for an X-Traction. I pulled the trigger and immediately zinged it off at the first corner. Don't know if they will all be like this but we can hope. Now I kind of wish I bought a second one but I didn't want to take my chances since JL and AW have got my money for some real dog X-Tracs in the past.

The wheels have a nice AFX satin finish to them and the body paint and tampos is perfect. This car looks great. The front axle has a lot of slop, however, at least it does not bind and isn't crooked or off-center like a lot of the X-Tracs I have.









Here is a shot of the new X-Traction front tires -- bigger than the O-ring style and smaller than that terrible lot of chassis with the rears mounted up front. Also, although the headlights are painted silver on this car, there is a headlight mounting assembling in the front end (it is the blue part). The glass headlights poke through to the front of the car, where they are painted silver this time. Guess this body will be one of the flamethrowers down the road.

'doba


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK! I NEED to get me some of these!!! 

I like that the TJet Camaros are actually more accurate than the old Aurora ones. I don't like so much that they look like they are racing versions of the bodies... at least that's the impression I get from the windshield and rear window frames and the gas cap on the trunk lid. (That IS the gas cap, right? The pic isn't at the right angle to see that part real clearly...) The AFX Camaro side window looks a little odd, like it's too square or something, but that doesn't bother me much...

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks for the pictures.

The cars shown here look great. I am happy the Camaros are race versions. I convert most of my cars to race cars anyway.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Thanks for the pics and review....the TJ cameros look very nice...the vette looks VERY nice....as well as the x track camero..

Yeah ...I notice all the front axles are too wide on my latest purchases....I'll be narrowing the fronts on the challenger and both bowties...

And the purple hemi cuda santa got for my daughter today...*wink*

yes...I even like the big meats on the front...they are just too wide...


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Wow.Those look great.I pre ordered a set.Cant wait to get them.

Thanks for the pics.

Mike


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> OK, here is the X-Traction I bought:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. Somebody please find out!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Ok... The cars look really nice...
But one out of three Tjets running great out of the box is not good...
But at least the X-Tracs are at 100%
(At least it is a very small sampling...)


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

How are the chassies on the AW Tuff Ones? Are they stiffer than the previous releases? Randy.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Nope,still junk.
DRAGjet


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Cars look good. Especially the tjet camaros and vette. Thanks for the pics. Anymore? 

GP


----------



## cougdave (Dec 19, 2006)

I just got a few of these too.

I bought the McLaren hoping to use it for racing. I used the Dremel tool on it, and re-notched the mounts. I also ground away the spot where the injectors are mounted, and then we crawled around on the floor looking for the injectors. (They should bepulled off or taped before attepting this) Now it's great. Sits fairly low, and has the loose fit needed to go teally fast.

Still working on the T-Jet chassis. One needs some spacers to keep the rear axle centered, as the gear skips. The other one is a bit tight, but should get faster as it breaks in. If you don't have spacers, push the wheel facing the tooth side of the crown gear in closer to the chassis, so that the axle can't ride out and shift into neutral (So to speak)

The X traction chassis I got was a rocket, but it has handling issues. I think the wobbly front axle might be part of the problem. Also one ofthe front wheels wasn't concentric. Replacing it with an old AFX one helped tamedown the front end of the car. The new wheels and tires are an advantage as the wheels don't fly off like the old ones did. (I always had to sand the chrome plating off the rims to keep the tires on, or switch over to O rings.) I like the pickup shoes on it, but I am still tweaking the springs a bit. I am going to tinker with the axle and see if I can keep it from slot hopping in the turns. If I can, it will be fast enough to race with.

Overall, they did a nice job, and I will pick up some more of the Vettes, Camaros, and the XCamaros and a Charger... Oh Yeah. I think I will go for a Cougar while I am at it! 

Dave


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I picked up both GTO's and Camaros, the yellow blazer, blue '55, Green Camaro, and a the orange Vette... Wow is all I can say... They look great with awesome detail. I have to go back to get more...


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

This new Auto World 68 Camaro is nice. Its biger than then the Aurora 67 Camaro. It looks much more scale. The big tires stay under the body. I cant wait to get a set of Wizzard tires on mine with an RT brass front end.

I like the Baja Blazer too. 
I have nice pics of all the cars on my ebay site.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks like I'll be getting back into the TJet line after all. Nice looking Vette and Camaros. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

The Camaros look great. I will be getting the x-tracs.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

hey wait a minute...

Is the new Tjet Camaro long wheelbase or short wheelbase?

--rick


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Just got my cars I ordered from Slots 'n Stuff (thanks a bunch), and opened 1 TJ (Baha Blazer), and 2 XT's (Charger and Camaro).

With the Blazer, I did the usual drop or oil where the axles go through the chassis, where the arm shaft goes through the chassis and gear plate, and re-applied the lithium grease to the gears. The pickup shoes didn't need tweaking, they're at a good angle. After a little break-in running, I ran it on the track. It runs very well, but not too good a grip, so I tried slip-ons. What a difference! Quick out of the gate, decent speed.
The body looks good, though the roll cage is a little too tall in the front. It has a short wheelbase. Love the thicker front tires.

By the way, the Camaros are long wheelbase.

The XT cars I opened runs nice out-of-the-box, but I had to straighten the pickup shoes (because of the ties?).......Since the TO's have thicker shoes, they must resist the pressure, I guess. Anyway, I did the lubing and break-in, and ran them around, and they run very well. The Charger seems to have a freaky-fast chassis under it. Can't wait to really run them.

The Charger body seems to have the drooping-tail look, just like the Chevelle Stocker body.....but that will help with handling.

One small complaint.....The guide pins seem to be made of a softer plastic and are very hard to remove (to use the pin side for Tyco/Mattel track). They just bend when I try to take them off. Could you guys go back to the harder plastic 'recipe' for these?

Aside from the previousely mentioned body flaws, good job on the new cars.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

dlw said:


> By the way, the Camaros are long wheelbase.


dangit. I was hoping short... looks like there are very few bodies that R2/AW is doing as SWB. I figured the Cougar and Blazer would be, since the Aurora versions were, but I didn't know the Camaro wasn't going to be a copy of the Aurora...

I think the only SWB body that JL/R2 has done that WASN'T an Aurora replica was the '67 Corvette...

thanks for the info...

--rick


----------

